# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Viveros Invernaderos - Agricultura Intensiva

## Vladimir

*Corporación Litec S.A.C.* 
Somos una empresa Peruana importadora y comercializadora de productos para Viveros, Invernaderos, Agricultura Intensiva, Protegida y similares.
Productos como mallas de sombra, mallas para manejar el espectro de luz, termoreflectoras, films agricolas, acolchados mulch, bandejas horticolas y forestales, macetas, sustratos, fertilizantes solubles de alta concentracion, mallas para envasado hortofruticola, equipos y accesorios. 
Ing. Vladimir Miñano litec.norte@gmail.com
837*4312 / (044) 949713670 - 999492413 / *594945 / (01) 434 3365 www.litecperu.comTemas similares: Invernaderos informaciom instalacion invernaderos IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos Invernaderos

----------


## JOVISA

Estimado Sr. Vladimir.
La presente es para mencionarle que la institucion para la que trabajo esta desarrollando un estudio a nivel de expediente tecnico para ejecutar la construcción de un vivero de alta tecnologia en la región Junín (valle del mantaro), por lo que me gustaria saber si su representada hace ese tipo de trabajos o solamente provee dichos insumos? y de ser el caso, le solicitaria una proforma para la implementación de un vivero de alta tecnologia para la producción de 1.5 millones de plantones forestales por campaña. 
Atte, 
Jorge Passuni H. jorgepassuni@hotmail.com 
rpm #800738

----------


## Vladimir

Como esta amigo Jorge.
Nosotros trabajamos vendiendo los insumos y tambien podemos implementarle la estructura de invernadero o vivero que necesita; para el caso que me menciona, por la zona, me parece mas adecuado un invernadero. tratare de colgar algunas fotos que puedan servirle de referencia y paso a responderle para mayores detalles a su correo. 
Saludos. 
Vladimir Miñano

----------


## cpisac

EStimado Sr. Vladimir Miñano, 
Somos una empresa productora de Acidos Humicos y Acidos Fulvicos de una cantera propia de Leonardita, tenemos presentaciones liquidas formuladas con NPK; ademas, contamos con Acido Humico para Suelo (en polvo y granulado).
Tambien producimos Sulfato de Magnesio Heptahidratado y Sulfato de Magnesio para Suelo con una fuente alta de Silicio (en polvo y granulado), entre otros productos.
Para el rubro que ustedes tienen, nuestros productos pueden ser de su interes. 
Atte, 
Juan Ramirez V.
CHEMICAL PROCESSES INDUSTRIES SAC.
Telef: 51 1 7195608
         51 1 5375186
Nextel: 810*6850 www.cpisac.com

----------

